
Maps feature request: Next gas station in traveling direction - ovatsug25
HN readers on Google &#x2F; Apple maps team, it would be very nice for your app to tell us what the next gas station if we kept going in our direction on the road. No new app needed for this (incremental improvement) but this would be great to have!
======
SpikedCola
While there are lots of apps to find nearby _gas_ stations, I wish there was
more information available on which stations have diesel.

I literally have to street-view every gas station, or make lots of phone
calls, in order to find a diesel pump, especially when travelling through
small towns. Granted, larger (highway) stops are pretty good for having diesel
on account of the trucks they service.

------
xur17
I wish there was a way to search along the current route for all queries.

~~~
x1798DE
This is my #1 biggest feature request for all map apps. I would also like to
select a start and endpoint and search for anything along any of the possible
routes. I need to go from X to Y but I'd like to stop for ice cream along the
way back - what are the best routes that have ice cream shops near them, and
which ice cream shops are they?

------
calbear81
Seems like Google Maps has this on Navigation Beta
([https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/165392?hl=en](https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/165392?hl=en))

------
dbg31415
Already exists... and has for years.

[http://www.gasbuddy.com/GasBuddyiPhoneApp.aspx](http://www.gasbuddy.com/GasBuddyiPhoneApp.aspx)

------
marckemil
And a "pause" button, so it would stop yelling at you when you stop to get
something to eat - gas - bathroom.

------
stouset
Apple Maps does this. "Siri, find me a [gas station|in-n-out|RadioShack]."

